# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Hollanda'da bir Türk daha öldürüldü

## bozok

*Hollanda’da bir Türk daha öldürüldü*


*AMSTERDAM AA / 15.8.2009 / MİLLİYET*



İş kadını* Arzu üakmakçı Erbaş* (33), memleketi Rize’de toprağa verildi.

Hollanda’nın başkenti Amsterdam’da pazartesi günü Arzu üakmakçı Erbaş’ın öldürülmesinin ardından aynı semtte çarşamba günü evinde ölü olarak bulunan kişinin de Türk vatandaşı Ufuk Kayakuşu olduğu belirtildi

Kayakuşu’nun ilk incelemelere göre cinayete kurban gittiği belirtildi. 
Polisten verilen bilgiye göre, Geuzenveld semtindeki Henric van Veldekehof Sokağı’ndaki bir evde komşuların ihbarı üzerine bulunan 28 yaşlarındaki erkek cesedi üzerinde yapılan ilk incelemede ölümün saldırı sonucu gerçekleştiği anlaşıldı.

*Soruşturma sürüyor*
Polis, bu cinayetin pazartesi günü işlenen Erbaş cinayetiyle bağlantılı olduğunu sanmadığını kaydetti. Soruşturmanın sağlıklı olarak yürütülebilmesi için ayrıntılı bilgi verilmedi.

Komşuları Kayakuşu’nun bir hafta önce otomobiliyle Türkiye’den döndüğü söyledi. Cesedinin bulunduğu akşam Kayakuşu’nun eşi ve çocukları uçakla Türkiye’den gelmişti.


...

----------

